# Installed CG LED Smoked Tail Lights



## FritzDaCat (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey everyone!
Bought a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS a couple of months ago because we needed a commuter car. Our other two cars are gas hogs. While shopping for LED tails, I came across these CG’s but I could only find a couple of pictures on actual cars. So, after I installed them, I took a couple of pictures to help anyone else that might be considering them. I really like them, especially during daylight— I wasn’t feeling the massive red blotches on the back of the car.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've thought about those, they look really nice actually. Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ha Ha FritzdaCat Ha Ha Hehe .your a Funny Guy !
Are those plug N play or do we need to splice the wiring to the existing tail light harness and how was the install of those housings ?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I like these way better then the Mercedes Benzes led style ones


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

brian v said:


> Ha Ha FritzdaCat Ha Ha Hehe .your a Funny Guy !
> Are those plug N play or do we need to splice the wiring to the existing tail light harness and how was the install of those housings ?


Ditto


----------



## FritzDaCat (Jun 11, 2015)

trevor_geiger said:


> Thank you for the pictures!


You're welcome!



> brian vAre those plug N play or do we need to splice the wiring to the existing tail light harness and how was the install of those housings ?​


Definitely plug and play with a caveat. The trunk light LED plugs don't fit the OEM plugs perfectly; the connectors are not properly paired. An easy (and non-destructive) fix is to simply to zip tie the connectors together (it's not as cheesy as it sounds). Otherwise, just popping some trunk liner rivets and a few screws and nuts here and there. Removing the OEM light housings can be a little sticky but there's several methods to do it both in this forum and elsewhere online. If you want to change out reverse lights, turn signals or side markers, have those lights ready. I replaced the side markers with Diode Dynamic LED's. I will probably change the others at some point.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like a ticket to me.


----------



## FritzDaCat (Jun 11, 2015)

30 Ounce said:


> Looks like a ticket to me.


For what?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Smoked tail lights are illegal...but what they will cite you on is the lack of red reflectors that must be seen at 1000 yards at night with high beams. You might get away with it for a while but my friend in the Sacramento area just got a $200 ticket for smoked lenses.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I think all that matters is if you can see it or not. You don't need to see a car braking 1000 yards away with your high beams on. You need to see a car 20 feet away braking in front of you. I've always been told if you can see a cars brake light no matter 1 foot away or a mile away you never have your high beams on. Nothing more dangerous than the intense glare from someone else's light.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I think all that matters is if you can see it or not. You don't need to see a car braking 1000 yards away with your high beams on. You need to see a car 20 feet away braking in front of you. I've always been told if you can see a cars brake light no matter 1 foot away or a mile away you never have your high beams on. Nothing more dangerous than the intense glare from someone else's light.


You missunderstood me. You must see the reflectors at night from 1000 yards away without their lights on. For instance, if your car was on the side of the road without power (thus no tail lights) and I'm coming down the road I should be able to see your reflectors at that distance. Look up the laws in your state. They are pretty much the same across the U.S.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

30 Ounce said:


> You missunderstood me. You must see the reflectors at night from 1000 yards away without their lights on. For instance, if your car was on the side of the road without power (thus no tail lights) and I'm coming down the road I should be able to see your reflectors at that distance. Look up the laws in your state. They are pretty much the same across the U.S.


Usually non red tails are accompanied by reflectors elsewhere on the rear. Did these have those? 











Any reverse and hazard light photos?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Usually non red tails are accompanied by reflectors elsewhere on the rear. Did these have those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like there might be reflectors behind the lenses but since the lenses are tinted they are rendered useless...which was my point.
162842d1441638068-installed-cg-led-smoked-tail-lights-cruzerearsept2015internet.jpg


----------



## FritzDaCat (Jun 11, 2015)

30 Ounce said:


> Smoked tail lights are illegal...but what they will cite you on is the lack of red reflectors that must be seen at 1000 yards at night with high beams. You might get away with it for a while but my friend in the Sacramento area just got a $200 ticket for smoked lenses.


Okay, fair enough but let's be clear. First of all, the tail lights are not that heavily "smoked"-- it's pretty light when you look at it up close (see pic below). AND, it's a stock finish, not a home job. That matters to law enforcement. I have several in my family.









The tail lights only need to be RED (they are) and "plainly visible at 1000 feet" (they are). The stop lamps only need to be RED (they are) and "plainly visible and understandable from a distance of 300 feet" (they are).

Now, the reflector issue could be legitimate-- although the manufacturer claims they are "D.O.T. Compliant to FMVSS-108", which covers automotive lighting, signaling, and reflective devices. The OEM tail lights have reflectors built in. I'm not sure if the CG LED's do-- I'll check that tonight. If they don't, I might get a reflective license plate frame to help offset the issue. There are supposed to be 2 reflectors so that's not a perfectly legal fix but it helps. AND, the frame would need to look good, obviously.

So, IMHO the smoked lens is a non-issue. I will follow up here on the reflectivity issue if anyone cares enough to check back. And I will rock these lights until someone tries to take them away. And if someone does, they'd better have their facts straight because I'll be fully prepared in court.


----------



## FritzDaCat (Jun 11, 2015)

Merc6;2042810
Any reverse and hazard light photos?[/QUOTE said:


> I'll produce some at some point in the near future.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

In for some pictures, thank you op.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks great! Is your Cruze Graphite grey or black?


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

And where did you order them from?


----------



## FritzDaCat (Jun 11, 2015)

YIN said:


> Looks great! Is your Cruze Graphite grey or black?


It's black granite metallic... which is basically dark grey. I got the lights from CarID:CG® 03-CZ11TLEDSM - Chevy Cruze 2014 Smoke LED Tail Lights


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Love these lights. Don't think I $375 love them but that may change. I plan to blacken my already black Cruze out, so I may just go this way with the tails.


----------

